# Disque dur introuvable



## ProfChen (13 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit soucis avec mon mac.
Aujourd'hui, il a planté pour une raison inconnu (ce qui arrive rarement). J'étais un peu pressé donc j'ai appuyé sur le bouton d'alimentation pour le redémarrer. Un dossier avec un point d'interrogation est apparu. J'ai effectué à nouveau la même procédure et il s'est allumé normalement. Quelques minutes plus tard, il a encore planté. Et maintenant c'est toujours ce dossier avec un point d'interrogation qui apparait.

J'ai essayé d'insérer le disque d'installation pour réparer le disque dur (j'ai lu sur un site que cela signifiait qu'il était corrompu ou plein). Le problème, c'est que dans l'utilitaire de disque, il n'y a que le DVD d'installation qui apparait et pas mon disque dur.

J'ai aussi essayé de vidé la mémoire PRAM mais ça n'a fait qu'augmenter le volume du son de démarrage.

J'ai enfin essayé le mode de démarrage en Single User (avec Pomme+S). Mais j'ai beau m'abrutir à appuyer sur les 2 touches, rien ne se passe.

Je suis totalement désespéré car je n'ai pas effectué de mise à jour récemment de mes dossier personnel.  
Pensez vous que mon disque dur est totalement mort? Existe-t-il une manoeuvre qui me permettrait d'y accéder sans avoir à allumer le système d'exploitation?

Par avance un grand merci.

Prof Chen.


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Juin 2013)

Le ? c'est le DD qui est mort ! Pour ma part il avait réussi à ressusciter, mais juste le temps d'être sûr qu'il était mort. Si tu n'a pas de sauvegardes récentes c'est cramé pour tes fichiers.


----------



## Sly54 (13 Juin 2013)

Il te faut un autre dd (donc un dd externe) sur lequel tu pourras installer ton système *et* un logiciel soit de réparation du disque (pour réparer ton dd interne), soit de récupération de données (s'il y a qch de récupérable).


----------



## ProfChen (13 Juin 2013)

Donc pour vous il est clair que le fait que je n'arrive pas à le trouver dans l'utilitaire de disque signifie que c'est mort?

J'ai trouvé ce site : http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20031012160404475
Mais le problème c'est que quand je fait df, il ne me donne que le DVD.
Et ensuite les deux commandes qu'il propose ne marche pas...

Ce n'est pas une solution?


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Juin 2013)

Je répète le ? c'est que le DD est mort, l'ordi ne peut pas démarrer dessus. Tous les DD ne meurent pas de la même façon, des fois ils préviennent en étant longs à booter plusieurs jours de suite, d'autre fois ils claquent directement, c'est pour ça qu'il faut des sauvegardes et que Time Machine existe. TM + clone = ceinture et bretelles, obligatoire quand les données sont importantes !


----------



## Sly54 (13 Juin 2013)

ProfChen a dit:


> Donc pour vous il est clair que le fait que je n'arrive pas à le trouver dans l'utilitaire de disque signifie que c'est mort?


C'est un assez mauvais signe. A la limite, ça pourrait aussi être la connexion entre le dd et la carte mère


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Juin 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est un assez mauvais signe. A la limite, ça pourrait aussi être la connexion entre le dd et la carte mère&#8230;



Très rare quand on n'a pas déjà ouvert la bécanne


----------



## ProfChen (13 Juin 2013)

J'ai ouvert mon MBP pour voir si le problème venait d'une mauvaise connexion du disque dur. Je l'ai rebranché mais cela ne change rien.

J'ai aussi installé une version de mac sur un disque dur externe. Mais maintenant je ne sais pas quel logiciel utilisé pour essayer d'accéder à mon disque dur interne...
Un conseil?


----------



## Sly54 (13 Juin 2013)

ProfChen a dit:


> J'ai aussi installé une version de mac sur un disque dur externe. Mais maintenant je ne sais pas quel logiciel utilisé pour essayer d'accéder à mon disque dur interne...


Diskwarrior  pour essayer de réparer; mais si le dd n'est pas vu, il n'y aura pas de réparation

Datarescue ou Photorec pour récupérer les données; mais si le dd n'est pas vu, il n'y aura pas de récupération

Il existe une version démo de Diskwarrior et Photorec est gratuit, il y a donc moyen de tester sans dépenser


----------



## ProfChen (14 Juin 2013)

J'ai trouvé une solution!

J'ai utilisé un boitier externe pour y mettre mon disque dur et ça a marché.
C'est peut-être la nappe.

En tout cas, mon disque dur n'est pas totalement mort.

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Sly54 (14 Juin 2013)

Ce qui pourrait être intéressant c'est de remettre ton dd dans ton MBP.
Si de nouveau il n'est pas reconnu, alors le problème est probablement au niveau de la nappe, effectivement.


----------



## guerrios (10 Mai 2014)

J'ai le même problème. 
J'ai mis le disque dur dans un boitier externe et quand je le connecte au Mac en USb et que je le met en hd de démarrage, l'OS boot.

Vous pensez vraiment que c'est la nappe ? ça me parait bizarre étant donné que je n'avais jamais ouvert mon Mac auparavant et que si il y a bien un composant qui risque le moins d'être défectueux se sont bien les nappes qui sont collées etc.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Mai 2014)

@guerrios : ça prouve que ton dd est OK.

Le plus probable c'est un problème de nappe, "fréquent" sur les MBP 2011 je crois.


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2014)

guerrios a dit:


> J'ai le même problème.
> J'ai mis le disque dur dans un boitier externe et quand je le connecte au Mac en USb et que je le met en hd de démarrage, l'OS boot.
> 
> Vous pensez vraiment que c'est la nappe ? ça me parait bizarre étant donné que je n'avais jamais ouvert mon Mac auparavant et que si il y a bien un composant qui risque le moins d'être défectueux se sont bien les nappes qui sont collées etc.



c'est un problème courant (mais rien de reconnu officiellement par Apple), j'en suis a la ma 2 eme nappe en 1 an :mouais:

http://www.gauthiernicolas.fr/?p=1152


----------



## Denden54 (11 Mai 2014)

Bonjour a tous. 

J'ai exactement le même problème que vous. 

Par contre j'ai change la nappe du disque dur par une neuve aujourd'hui. Mais rien de nouveau. Le disque tourne mais n'est pas reconnu. Quelqu'un a une autre piste ?

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mai 2014)

Denden54 a dit:


> Par contre j'ai change la nappe du disque dur par une neuve aujourd'hui. Mais rien de nouveau. Le disque tourne mais n'est pas reconnu. Quelqu'un a une autre piste ?


Tu veux dire que ton dd est reconnu en externe (tu peux booter dessus ?) mais pas en interne ?


----------



## Denden54 (11 Mai 2014)

Oui c'est exactement ça.


----------



## aatt (15 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
Avez vous résolu votre problème ? comment ?

Mon souci (MBPro 2013) :
 - DD ne boote plus
 - point d'interrogation qui clignote
 - DD mis sur un support externe fonctionne nickel
 - j'en ai profité pour faire une sauvegarde, une vérification et une réparation avec l'Utilitaire de disques
 - DD remis dans le MBP et toujours le point d'interrogation
 - tentative de réinstall de Mac OS et il ne m'affiche pas de disque sur lequel aller.

La solution "nappe" me parait appropriée. Mais je serais intéressé par votre retour.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Janvier 2015)

aatt a dit:


> La solution "nappe" me parait appropriée.


Moi aussi.
Teste avec une nouvelle nappe.


----------

